# PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge



## HardwareFreak74 (25. Juni 2012)

*PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Heyho.
Ich hab vor mir einen Gamer-PC anzuschaffen.
Mein Budget liegt bei 1100€.
Ich hab schon eine Zusammenstellung empfohlen bekommen, nun wollte Ich fragen ob die für aktuelle (BF3,MW3,GTA IV/V,NFS The Run,MW2,Crysis 2/3 usw.) und für zukünftige Spiele ist, oder ob die nur aus Müll besteht.

http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-246101

Was kann ich ersetzten?
Was ist gut?
Was kann ich lassen?
Was empfiehlt ihr mir?

Joa, Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Du müsstest noch ein SATA-Kabel dazu kaufen, denn beim Board sind nur 2 dabei. Ansonsten sieht das sehr gut aus


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

ich würds so lassen, sieht sehr gut aus 

die meisten games sollten darauf auf max.  laufen. 

es sei denn du bist minecraft-modder


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Nee Minecraft-Modder bin Ich nicht auch wenn Ich das Spiel ab und zu gerne spiele 
EEEhm ne frage..
Was ist ein SATA-Kabel und woher und für welchen Preis bekomm ich sowas?
Und ich hab einen alten "Targa Visionary" Bildschirm von Lidl der 8jahre alt ist^^
Wieviel würde ein guter neuer Bildschirm kosten und welche sind gut?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Naja bf3 auf ultra im mp dad ürfte die 7870 an ihre grenzen kommen, wenn du wirklich alles @max spielen willst  dan nimm ne 670er


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



HardwareFreak74 schrieb:


> Was ist ein SATA-Kabel und woher und für welchen Preis bekomm ich sowas?


 
Das hier ist ein SATA Kabel: DeLOCK SATA Kabel gelb 0.3m mit Arretierung, unten/gerade (82474) | Geizhals Deutschland

Du brauchst je 1 zum Anschluss von Laufwerk, Festplatte und SSD. Und beim Board sind nur 2 SATA-Kabel dabei.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

das sata-kabel verbindet ein laufwerk mit dem mainboard  
das gibts für wenige €.  achte darauf, dass es bei bedarf auch dem 6GB/s standard entspricht.

ja, bf3 wird nicht ganz auf max laufen, aber die 7870 ist schon ne gute wahl.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Jepp die Zusammenstellung kann man so lassen, das wäre zb ein entsprechendes Kabel


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

was ist mit "670er" gemeint?
Sry wenns doof klingt aber Ich kenn mich nicht aus.
Vllt. ein Link dazu?


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

damit meint er eine nvidia  gtx 670


----------



## FreezerX (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Die beste Zusammenstellungen auf Anhieb von einem Fragesteller, die ich je gesehen habe. 
Würde ich absolut genau so kaufen (abgesehen von der Leistungsklasse der Grafikkarte).


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

ist die "Nvidia GTX 670"(oder so) besser als die in meiner zusammenstellung?
wo kann ich die finden und wv kostet die?


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



HardwareFreak74 schrieb:


> ist die besser als die in meiner zusammenstellung?
> wo kann ich die finden und wv kostet die?


 

Let me google that for you



wie finden leute eigentlich hier ins forum, die nichtmal eine suchmaschine kennen ?!


----------



## FreezerX (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Die ASUS GTX670 DC2U bzw. die DC2T meint er. Die kosten ab 390€ bis 410€. Hier ist die DC2U Variante: ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals Deutschland
Die DC2T Variante ist weiter übertaktet, aber teurer und momentan schwierig zu bekommen.


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Das hier ist die beste GTX670: ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

mit dc2t die hier gemeint?
ASUS GTX670-DC2T-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS31-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals Deutschland

wenn ja soll ich sie mit der momentan radeon hd 7870 ersetzen?
oder wären es die rund 130€ mehr nicht wert?


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*


nein du sollst sie fürs regal kaufen ...


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

les doch ma ganz durch -.-


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



HardwareFreak74 schrieb:


> oder wären es die rund 130€ mehr nicht wert?



Hier geht es zu einer Performanceübersicht: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 670 (Seite 4) - ComputerBase


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

naja auch wenns 28% mehr leistung sind müsste ich entweder was anderes entfernen/ersetzen weil mein budget bei 1100€ liegt -.-


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

die gtx670 ist richtig geil,  aber ich denke, dass du auch mit der 7870 glücklich wirst. außer BF3  wird so ziemlich alles perfekt laufen.


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

naja bei BF3 kann ich ja dann auch die einstellungen bisschen runterschrauben..
Danke Leute für die meist hilfreichen Kommentare.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Wenn du Bf3 ein bisschen runterschraubst, dann läuft das allles problemlos


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Deine Zusammenstellung sieht ganz gut aus. Kannst du so bestellen.


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Auch BF3 wird im Single Player Modus auf ultra Settings geschmeidig mit einer HD7870 laufen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass man eh keinen Unterschied zwischen "ultra" und "high" Settings sieht.


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Jaa.
Also Ich will halt aktuelle Spiele spielen, möglichst auf höchsten Einstellungen aber wenns um einen Spielspaß wie BF3 geht machen mir die 1-2 Pixel weniger nichts aus 

Ich hab momentan einen Dinosaurier, also naja:
AMD Sempron 3400+
1,81 GHz Single Core
480mb RAM
Nvidia Geforce 6150 mit 512mb
das beste Spiel was drauf läuft ist NfS Undercover -.-

eehm jaa der Rest erklärt sich ja selbst..
Discounter-Qualität FTW! ;D

Gut. Danke für die ganze Beratung Leute


----------



## FreezerX (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



HardwareFreak74 schrieb:


> Jaa.
> Also Ich will halt aktuelle Spiele spielen, möglichst auf höchsten Einstellungen aber wenns um einen Spielspaß wie BF3 geht machen mir die 1-2 Pixel weniger nichts aus


 

Bei 1920*1080 machen 2 Pixel in der Tat nichts aus . Meintest du 2fps oder 1-2 Detailstufen? 
Ist auch egal, der neue Computer muss sich für dich anfühlen wie der Wechsel von der Draisine zu einem 5er BMW.


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ohh ja das wird es ganz bestimmt.
Mit 1-2 Pixel warn eig. gemeint die paar Details zw. High und Ultra


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

ähh
Leute ich hab hier im Forum in nem anderen Thread noch eine Zusammenstellung gefunden:
Selbstbau Pc | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ist die hier besser?
und fehlt bei dieser Zusammenstellung auch nur das SATA-Kabel oder mehr?


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Wenn Du kein Gehäuse brauchst...


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Abgesehen vom etwas zu großen Netzteil ist das schon gut.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du kein Gehäuse brauchst...



Das Mainboard kommt doch schon in einem Karton


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Naja ich muss halt irgendwo ein billiges Gehäuse finden. ka wo -.-
is es schlimm wenn das netzteil zu groß ist?


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



HardwareFreak74 schrieb:


> is es schlimm wenn das netzteil zu groß ist?


 
Wieso mehr ausgeben wenn es unnötig ist?


----------



## Lukas325 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Hab ja eigentlich nicht so viel Ahnung aber sieht nicht so aus als ob du übertakten möchtest? Dann könnte er doch noch bisschen etwas einsparen und so mit der DC2T im Budget bleiben... Bitte bestätigen oder korrigieren


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



HardwareFreak74 schrieb:


> is es schlimm wenn das netzteil zu groß ist?


 
Du wirst soviel Watt niemals aus der Dose ziehen können. Eine Stufe kleiner, 480 Watt, reichen für alles aus. 
Auch für eine LED-Lightshow.


----------



## Lukas325 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Und was ist mit der Nicht-über-70%-Regel? Hab ich irgendwo gehört..


----------



## FreezerX (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ein größeres Netzteil läuft bei geringen Auslastungen ineffizienter (Effizienzabfall bei unter 20% Auslastung). 
Ein 480W Netzteil reicht für GTX670 und 3570K bei maximaler Übertaktung unter Luft sehr leicht.

Zum Post über mir:
Gute Netzteile packen 80% Auslastung sehr leicht. Und eine GTX670 + 3570K bei maximaler Übertaktung ziehen keine 350W unter voller Auslastung. Damit ist ein 480W Netzteil zu maximal 70% belastet.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



Lukas325 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit der Nicht-über-70%-Regel? Hab ich irgendwo gehört..


 
Was ist das denn für eine Regel?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine Regel?


 
Wahrscheinlich kam die aus einem 'Experten-EDV-Geschäft'. 

Da wo Chinaböller gut sind und keiner be quiet! kennt.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

laut diverser test können einige netzteile sogar etwas überlastet werden.


----------



## Lukas325 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Du kaufst in der Regel ein Netzteil so dass es bei maximaler Auslastung der Komponenten zu 65% belastet wird. Vielleicht auch 70%. Über 70% werden bei den meisten Netzteil die Lüfter unangenehmen laut.
> Besonders die Seasonic basierenden Netzteile versagen hier auf der ganzen Linie. Sie sind zwar technisch gut und auch effizient -- für Bronze -- aber die Lüftersteuerung und Lüfter sind schlecht. ​


 
Oder hab ich das falsch interpretiert?


			
				POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> Threshold schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Edit: Will jetzt nicht dass jemand böse auf mich is, wie gesagt ich hab da nicht so viel ahnung (und sorry das ich den Thread so zuspamme)​


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

wenn das von threshold stimmen würde, müssten wir alle mit 700W NTs arbeiten ... 

sorry, aber das denke ich so nicht.  natürlich drehen die lüfter weiter auf, wenn das NT an seine grenze kommt, aber normalerweise ist es dafür gebaut.  und wenn man bei bequiet kauft, ist auch max. lüfterdrehzahl kein problem


----------



## FreezerX (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Die meisten be quiet! E9 regeln erst ab 70% bis 80% Last hoch. 
Und das auch nur in sehr geringem Maße. Das Geräuschniveau ist bis zur vollen Auslastung extrem niedrig.


----------



## Lukas325 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Aber wie gesagt er könnte doch Non-OC-Sachen nehmen oder?


----------



## FreezerX (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Warum bei 1100€ non-OC?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Der Rechner würde sich im schlimmsten Falle ca 320W genehmigen, im Normalbetrieb dürften es vielleicht max. 250 - 280W sein. Da reichen zb 480W völlig und es würde so überwiegend im besten Bereich laufen bei Auslastung


----------



## Lukas325 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Warum bei 1100€ non-OC?



Damit er die 670 im Budget hat


----------



## FreezerX (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Okay. Ich dachte du fragtest das wegen dem Netzteil.
In der Preisklasse würde ich auf OC auf keinen Fall verzichten. Durch OC lassen sich für die Zukunft 30% Takt rausholen, so dass auch eine Grafikkarte in wenigen Jahren noch genug Prozessorleistung zur Seite gestellt bekommt.


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ich hab mich für die Sachen hier entschieden:
Selbstbau Pc | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ne letzte Frage hab ich dazu doch noch.
Brauch Ich dazu jetzt ein Gehäuse oder nicht?


----------



## Legacyy (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Naja, irgendwo musst du ja die Hardware einbauen, oder? 
z.B. das hier: Cooler Master Elite 310


----------



## FreezerX (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Planst du SLI? Wenn nein, hättest du mir ASRock Z77 Pro3 und E9-480W die gleiche Leistung für weniger Geld erhalten. Das Geld solltest du in ein Gehäuse investieren, weil ohne Gehäuse ists doof . Oder hast du ein altes? Wenn ja, bitte nennen.


----------



## Legacyy (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Das 480W Modell reicht locker^^ (-10€) 
Und das Dark Rock 2 muss auch net sein, ein Thermalright HR-02 Macho ist auch mehr als ausreichend. (-16€)

Schon passt das Gehäuse ins Budget


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ich hab ein altes "Targa" Gehäuse von vor  8 Jahren ausm Lidl ich denke das bringt nicht oder?
Kann jmd vllt. die Konfi ändern was nötig ist und was unnötig ist rausnehmen so dass ich das Gehäuse kaufen kann?
Ich machs dann wahrscheinlich falsch


----------



## FreezerX (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Da darfst du ein neues Gehäuse kaufen.

Zur Verbesserung

> ASRock Z77 Pro3 statt Extreme4. (-35€)
> Thermalright HR-02 Macho statt be quiet! Dark Rock 2. (-15€) 
> be quiet! E9-480W reicht. Wenn du kein Kabelmanagement brauchst, nimm das E9-450W. 

Ersparnis: ca. 50€ 
Und als Gehäuse Ximatek Asgard Pro, Bitfenix Shinobi oder Fractal Design Arc, je nach Wunsch. In meinen Augen ist das Arc das beste, aber auch teuerste.


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL
passt alles so?


----------



## Legacyy (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

hmm.. Liste ist leer 

Die Änderungen von Freezer sind sinnvoll. Da die Komponenten sehr gut für den Alltagsbereich sind. Was "besseres" brauch man nicht.
Ich würde das Bitfenix Shinobi oder das Fractal Design Arc nehmen. Beides Top Gehäuse.


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

ohh ..
hm naja bei mir werden die Artikel angezeigt..
naja..
dann kopier ich mal alle Links einzeln rein.

Western Digital Caviar Green 500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD5000AZRX) | Geizhals Deutschland
Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) | Geizhals Deutschland
DeLOCK SATA Kabel gelb 0.3m mit Arretierung, unten/gerade (82474) | Geizhals Deutschland
Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS GTX670-DC2T-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS31-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals Deutschland

hoffentlich hilft das iwie..


----------



## ich111 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Kannst du so kaufen


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

cool.
wieviel kostet das zusammenbauen lassen etwa und wo kann man sowas machen lassen?


----------



## FreezerX (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Stimmt alles. 
Nur auf die GTX670 DC2T wirst du warten müssen, da die fast nirgends lagernd ist.

Wenn du bei hardwareversand.de bestellst, kostet der Zusammenbau 20€. Nur den Macho HR-02 müsstest du selber verbauen, da HWV das nicht macht. Allerdings könnten bestimmte Komponenten bei HWV nicht verfügbar sein.


----------



## Legacyy (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Die Asus 670dct würd ich rausschmeißen, ist so gut wie nicht verfügbar. Ich würde die hier vorschlagen:
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD) | Geizhals Deutschland

€: bei hardwareversand.de auch net da -.-
Oder Mindfactory, die bauen ja auch PC's zusammen.


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

okey...
was ist der unterschied zw. den beiden?
weil der eine kostet ja 44€ weniger.
Soll ichs dann so lassen oder die Differenz von 44€ mit was anderem füllen?
und bei der karte steht das gleiche also "lieferzeit über 7 tage"


----------



## Legacyy (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ist eine andere Marke. die 70MHz Taktunterschied merkst du beim spielen nicht, höchstens bei Messungen. Die Kühler sind beide sehr gut, wobei ich den der Gigabyte etwas besser befunden habe. (hatte beide karten mal testweise zuhause)

Kannst ja die 44€ sparen, der Rest kann so gekauft werden^^


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

ok danke 
Legacyy und FreezerX danke auch dass ihr immer so nett mit mir umgegangen seid und nicht gleich genervt wart wie andere -.-
Gut dann kauf Ich mir den hier 
Danke Danke^^


----------



## Legacyy (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Wieso sollte man bei der Hardwareberatung von dir genervt sein?  
Da gibts viel schlimmere Kandidaten die beratungsresistent sind und stur auf ihrer Auswahl beharren 

Dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen PC und dem Upgrade vom alten "Dino"


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Wenn du deinen PC zusammennauen lassen möchtest dann würde ich dir HWV empfehlen denn die verlangen nur 20€, mf hingegen 80€ aber die wuerden dir glaube ich auch den Macho einbauen


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

HWV=hardwareversand?
und was heißt mf? und warum baut HWV nicht den Macho ein? muss ich dass dan selber machen?


----------



## Legacyy (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ist das so teuer bei Mindfactory (=MF)  Bei mir war das damals billiger 
HWV baut nur Kühler bis zu einem gewissen Gewicht ein, MF baut alle ein.


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

okay 2 fragen noch^^ (jaa sorry..)
bei welchem muss ichs jetzt zambauen lassen um am ende einen kompletten pc dastehen zu haben?
und welcher service kostet wv und bietet was?


----------



## Softy (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

alternate.de hat einen sehr guten Support (ist dafür aber auch relativ teuer), die bauen alle Kühler ein (Montage kostet 80 oder 90€).

mindfactory baut auch schwerere Kühler ein, hardwareversand.de scheidet aus, weil die nur Kühler bis 400 Gramm Gewicht einbauen.


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

also unterscheiden sich die Services nur deim Kühler-Einbau?
aber bei MF und alternate.de hab ich am Ende einen komplett zusammengebauten PC?


----------



## Softy (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ja, mindfactory und alternate bauen den Kühler ein, der PC ist dann fertig und betriebsbereit.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ja mindfactory und Alternate bauen alle Kuehler ein, aber kosten beide ich glube so ca.80€. Hardwareversand baut nur bis 400gr. ein aber kostet 20€.
Kannst dir aussuchen welchen du nimmst
AAchh und du kannst gerne fragen stellen dafuer ist das doch da


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

also alternate.de kostet 80-90€ wv dann MF?
und ich bestell  ja die Teile von Computeruniverse.de und hardwareversand.de
wie muss ich das dann zu alternate.de oder MF "bringen" ? also erst bestellen oder nicht oder wie macht man das?
sry für meine dummheit^^


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja, mindfactory und alternate bauen den Kühler ein, der PC ist dann fertig und betriebsbereit.


 
Ist er denn nur zusammengebaut, oder wird auch Windows installiert und BIOS/UEFI Einstellungen getätigt?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Ist er denn nur zusammengebaut, oder wird auch Windows installiert und BIOS/UEFI Einstellungen getätigt?


 
ich glaube windoof wird drauf gespielt, aber ob sie das BIOS auf z.b auf ne ssd acstimmen, weiß ich nicht


----------



## ich111 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



HardwareFreak74 schrieb:


> also alternate.de kostet 80-90€ wv dann MF?
> und ich bestell  ja die Teile von Computeruniverse.de und hardwareversand.de
> wie muss ich das dann zu alternate.de oder MF "bringen" ? also erst bestellen oder nicht oder wie macht man das?
> sry für meine dummheit^^


 Du must direkt bei diesen bestellen, mindfactory ist bei den Teilen eh recht günstig, also bei den Preisen ziemlich gleich mit HWV, aber mehr Auswahl


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



HardwareFreak74 schrieb:


> also alternate.de kostet 80-90€ wv dann MF?
> und ich bestell ja die Teile von Computeruniverse.de und hardwareversand.de
> wie muss ich das dann zu alternate.de oder MF "bringen" ? also erst bestellen oder nicht oder wie macht man das?
> sry für meine dummheit^^



Das würde nix bringen, das bezieht sich auf deren montierte Systeme. Wenn es wirklich an einem CPU Kühler hapert könnte man auch einen lokalen Dealer beauftragen


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



ich111 schrieb:


> Du must direkt bei diesen bestellen, mindfactory ist bei den Teilen eh recht günstig, also bei den Preisen ziemlich gleich mit HWV, aber mehr Auswahl


 

Naja alles schön und gut aber die Teile für meinen PC gibts nicht alle bei MF oder HWV -.-

die ganzen teile auf einmal gibts nur bei folgenden Shops:
computeruniverse.net (1171,59€)
Cyberport(1174€)
ITboost.de(1199,50€)
haben die vllt nen guten Einbauservice? weil sonst hab ich ja keine wahl so wies aussieht -.-


----------



## ich111 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Dann sag uns was MF nicht hat und wir suchen dir einen gleichwertigen Ersatz


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Des meiste gibts da nur das noch extra empfohlene SATA-Kabel nicht.
Passt das alles?
Wenn Ich den Warenkorb hier reinkopieren würde wäre er wahrscheinlich wieder leer also einzelne Links^^

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...-Dual-Kit.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...-1155-BOX.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...ATA-6Gb-s.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...C128B-WW-.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...TX-Retail.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...l-schwarz.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...-80--Gold.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...--Retail-.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...und-Intel.html


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Da ist nix zu sehen, da kommt nur deren Seite mit einer Fehlermeldung. Der Warenkorb wäre ja ok, nur bedarf es wohl wie einigen anderen Seiten auch einer Anmeldung und es müßte Öffentlich einsehbar gemacht werden?


----------



## ich111 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Als Sata Kabel kannst du einfach dieses nehmen: 0.30m SATA 3Gb/s Anschlusskabel SATA Stecker auf SATA Stecker Rot
Sata 3 kostet anscheinend auch nicht mehr du kannst also gleich zum 0.30m SATA 6Gb/s Anschlusskabel SATA Stecker auf SATA Stecker Gelb greifen


----------



## Legacyy (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Das sollte die aktuelle Config sein, oder?

Western Digital Caviar Green 500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD5000AZRX) | Geizhals Deutschland
Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) | Geizhals Deutschland
Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals Deutschland
2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,
ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals Deutschland
0.30m SATA 6Gb/s Anschlusskabel SATA Stecker auf SATA Stecker Gelb

wurde so vor ein paar Seiten gepostet, Graka und SATA Stecker ist die aktuelle version drin


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

Richtig! 

jmd der weiß wo man den Service für den Zusammenbau auswählt? weil den muss man doch auch gleich mitbestellen oder?


----------



## Legacyy (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



> Sie finden in unserem Shop kein PC, der genau Ihren Wünschen entspricht?
> Dann stellen Sie sich Ihr Wunschsystem doch selber zusammen und  lassen es für nur € 89,90 inkl. 19% UST von uns zusammenbauen. Dafür  legen Sie bitte die gewünschten Komponenten in den Warenkorb und *wählen  dann im Bestellvorgang "Montage & Test" aus*.


Ohaa ist das teuer o_O Aber dann haste nen 100% funktionierenden PC. Windows wird draufgespielt und diverse Stabilitätstest durchgeführt. Hab ich damals bei meinem auch machen lassen.

ach ja, editier lieber deine Beiträge, doppelposts sind hier nicht so gerne gesehen


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

und schon lieg ich über 100€ über dem Budget^^
naja muss wohl sein^^
Danke ;D


----------



## Legacyy (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



HardwareFreak74 schrieb:


> und schon lieg ich über 100€ über dem Budget^^


 

 Da lässt sich bestimmt noch was machen.... hab dann erst mal Feierabend und bin später wieder da.


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Okey. Danke nochmal bis später )


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

bis spaeter, machen wir doch gerne


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Dann könnte man das Gehäuse gegen das Xigmatek Asgard Pro tauschen und beim Netzteil zb das BeQuiet Pure Power CM 430 L8 nehmen.


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Wenn Ich folgende Teile miteinander austauschen würde wie die Empfehlung vom VP würde es dann Unterschiede bei der Leistung geben? Also wäre es sehr schlimm?
Fractal Arc Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz weg und dafür Xigmatek Asgard Pro
und

480W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ Gold weg und dafür BeQuiet Pure Power CM 430 L8

(Links hab ich nicht reingestellt weil Ich nich sicher bin ob die gehen oder nicht aber sind ja beim VP angegeben)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

ein das macht keine Leistungsunterschied, kannst du so nehmen


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Cool


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ist ja nur das Gehäuse und das Netzteil das getauscht wird, die bringen fuer den Computer keine Leistung, solange sie einigermaßen in Ordnung sind und das sind die Teile


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Man könnte ev. noch ein paar Taler am Kühler sparen was sich auch nicht großartig auswirken dürfte außer das er vielleich einen Tick lauter wäre im ungünstigsten Fall


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Der reicht eigentlich auch vollkommen


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Lohnt es sich die Lüfter auszutauschen für den Unterschied von ca. 4€ ?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Wenn es auf jeden Euro ankommt schon, ich würde allerdings den Macho drin lassen


----------



## Softy (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Dieser hier wäre günstiger: Scythe Mine 2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (SCMN-2000) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ist der Scythe Mine 2 auch leistungsstark?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ja ist er, ich glaube der Macho ist zwar besser aber der Mine bringt schon auch was


----------



## coroc (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Japp, er hat ein gutes P/L, du kannst ihn ohne Bedenken nehmen


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

also keine oder minimale unterschiede zw. dem Scythe und Macho?


----------



## coroc (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Eher kleine, klar, ein 20€ Kühler ist nicht ein 35€ Kühler, aber er sollte reichen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

ich würde sagen minimale Unterschiede


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

den Scythe gibts bei MF nicht deswegen hab ich den für 29€ genommen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Duu meinst den Brocken? Auch ein guter Kühler


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

jap den Brocken


----------



## Softy (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Der ist gerade im Angebot und auch nicht verkehrt: EKL Alpenföhn Triglav CPU-Kühler - 120mm - Hardware, Notebooks (Höhe 164 mm beachten!)


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Für 25€ ein gute Angebot.


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

cool ist in der Liste 
Denk ihr die Teile gibts in paar Monaten noch? Weil die Liste bleibt jetzt 2-3 Monate so und dann kauf Ich mir erst den PC


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

16,3 cm könnte im Asgard Pro ein wenig knapp werden
So schnell schießen die Preussen auch nicht das alle paar Wochen die Hardware komplett ersetzt wird


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



HardwareFreak74 schrieb:


> cool ist in der Liste
> Denk ihr die Teile gibts in paar Monaten noch? Weil die Liste bleibt jetzt 2-3 Monate so und dann kauf Ich mir erst den PC


 
Wenn du erst in ein paar Monaten kaufen willst frag erst in ein paar Monaten nach. Bis dahin kann sich eine Menge ändern.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du erst in ein paar Monaten kaufen willst frag erst in ein paar Monaten nach. Bis dahin kann sich eine Menge ändern.


 
Da gebe ich ihm Recht, aber auch nur da.
Melde dich in ein paar monaten wieder, wenn du ihn kaufen willst


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

naja..
ich wollt jetzt schon mal Infos sammeln weil kann auch sein dass ich den in 1 Woche bekomm, aber auch erst in einem Monat.
Da ändert sich doch nicht viel.
Sry dass ich mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt hab


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

in einr oche ändert sich wirklich nicht viel aber in 3Monaten kann sich halt schon was ändern.


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

jaa wie gesagt sry fürs falsche Formulieren
3 monate werdens nich sein
vllt in ner Woche spätestens in einem Monat.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Bis dahin ist Pommern sicherlich nicht abgebrannt, es kann vielleicht geringe Differenzen geben je nach Kurs


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Im Juli könnte die GTX 660 erscheinen.


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



Threshold schrieb:


> Im Juli könnte die GTX 660 erscheinen.


 
Und die wird bestimmt zu teuer sein


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



HardwareFreak74 schrieb:


> Und die wird bestimmt zu teuer sein


 
So teuer wird die nnicht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ich sehe die wohl eher ab ca 250 Zloty, am Anfang ist die sicherlich kein Schnäppchen wobei man erste sehen müßte wo die einschlägt von der Leistung


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



HardwareFreak74 schrieb:


> Und die wird bestimmt zu teuer sein


 
Die wird das kosten was der Leistung angemessen ist.
Wenn sie das leistet was die AMD 7850 leistet wird sie 200€ kosten wenn sie die Leistung der 7870 hat wird sie 300€ kosten.


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Naja..
Ich denk mal dass die Zusammenstellung so bleiben wird. Weil die ja nach euren Tipps und Empfehlungen reicht... ^^


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Brauch ich dazu nicht einen Monitor noch?
Ich hab einen 17" Targa Monitor der ist relativ alt und hat nich so dolle farben..
Die Frage ist nur wie bau ich jetzt nen Monitor ins Budget ein?


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Das ist schlecht. Ein Full HD Monitor kostet um 150€.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



HardwareFreak74 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur wie bau ich jetzt nen Monitor ins Budget ein?


 
Da hilft nur, dass du dein Budget erhöhst.


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

+ Windows 7? D -.-


----------



## FreezerX (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Da würde ich an der Grafikkarte sparen. HD7850 OC statt GTX670 macht 180€ frei und der Spielgenuss leidet bis auf eine Detailstufe auch nicht.

Als Monitor den ASUS VS248H. 
Als Betriebssystem dieses -> http://www.amazon.de/Windows-Home-Premium-Reinstallations-DVD-multilingual/dp/B004BMPJZO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1340730614&sr=8-2


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ich bin ohne Betriebssystem bei 1.131,39€. -.-

Kann ich vllt etwas sparen?
Vllt wenn ich immer überall paar Euro spare krig ich das mit Win7 auch hin?
Vorschläge?
Vllt. Gehäuse,Lüfter,die extra Festplatte (wenns überhaupt eine ist, meine die 128GB Samsung 830 Series 2.5" (6.4cm) )
usw..


----------



## Lukas325 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

oder wie gesagt kein oc


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

vllt ne Empfehlung zu ner non-oc version etwas billigerem gehäuse/lüfter etc. ?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Kannst auch die ssd weglassen


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Aktuelle Konfi:
0.30m SATA 6Gb/s Anschlusskabel SATA Stecker auf SATA Stecker Gelb

Xigmatek Asgard Pro Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

430W be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 80+ - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware,

500GB Western Digital Caviar Green WD5000AZRX 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA

128GB Samsung 830 Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s/ MLC Toggle

Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks

8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken AMD und Intel - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

24" (61,00cm) Asus VS248H D-Sub+DVI black FullHD LED - Hardware,

2048MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail)

Kann das für mich jemand "überarbeiten" weil ich hab ka was SSD ist.Und sonst weiß ich eig. auch nichts.
Also bis jetzt habt ihr mir ja gesagt ich könnte ein non-oc benutzen und kein SSD.
Könntet ihr das für mich "einstellen" also die jeweiligen teile ersetzten mit den billigeren und vllt beim Gehäuse/Lüfter usw. auch ne Alternative suchen?


----------



## FreezerX (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

SSD weg bedeutet die Samsung 830 entfernen.
Auf OC (Übertakten) würde ich nicht verzichten, da du so in Jahren viel Prozessorleistung rausholen kannst.


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

ohne SSD bin ich bei 942,16€
Soll ich nun Windows 7 Ultimate für 153,53€ hinzufügen??
Oder Win7 Home und dafür ne andere Komponente noch?
jedoch ohne einbauservice also die 89.90 sind bei den 942,16€ weg gerechnet.
soll ich vllt win7 home und den service nehmen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Nimm Win7 home 64bit, das Ultimate braucht ein normal user nicht


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



HardwareFreak74 schrieb:


> Soll ich nun Windows 7 Ultimate für 153,53€ hinzufügen??


 
Ultimate lohnt sich nur bei Serveranwendungen. Home Premium ist vollkommen ausreichend für alle Desktopanwendungen.


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er-Pack (deutsch) (PC) (GFC-02054) | Geizhals Deutschland
is das die richtige version? weil da gibts viele


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Die ist richtig.


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

ok


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Bestellst du bei mf?
90€ ist schon heftig, aber sonst siehts gut aus


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

wo bekomm ich den alle teile sonst her mit nem billigerem zambauservice?
empfehlung?


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Wird er wohl müssen denn Hardwareversand verbaut so einen Kühler nicht.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



HardwareFreak74 schrieb:


> wo bekomm ich den alle teile sonst her mit nem billigerem zambauservice?
> empfehlung?


 
atelco?  20€ zs-bau  und 7,99 versand ...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> atelco?  20€ zs-bau  und 7,99 versand ...


 
Verbauen die den Brocken?


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Verbauen die den Brocken?


 
Nein. Nur den Boxed.


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Naja da sind Teile meist so ca. 10€ teurer als bei MF und wenn man das zamzählt ist man weit über den 70€ Vorteil vom Zusammenbau ggüber MF


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

das stimmt, sie sind etwas teurer. aber dafür ist evtl der versand günstiger? 

ist geschmackssache wo man kauft. ich baue prinzipiell selbst zusammen.


----------



## FreezerX (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Du kannst auch selbst zusammenbauen . Das ist mit Tutorial nicht schwer, und das Forum gibts auch noch.


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

okey..
dann nehm ich also den service raus?


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ja den Gold Service kannst du dir sparen.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



HardwareFreak74 schrieb:


> okey..
> dann nehm ich also den service raus?


 
Meinst du den Service Level Gold bei MF? Der ist unnötig.

Oder meinst du den Zusammenbau? Das geht wirklich einfach. Dauert beim 1. Mal halt lange, aber dafür weißt du dann für die Zukunft wenigstens wie es geht.


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

meinte eig. zusammenbau. goldservice geht sowieso weg.
aber beim zusammenbau mach ich sowieso was falsch ich weiß es einfach.
ich denk da zahl ich halt 90€ drauf habs aber halt komplett gebaut und installiert


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



HardwareFreak74 schrieb:


> ich denk da zahl ich halt 90€ drauf habs aber halt komplett gebaut und installiert


 
Das widerspricht sich aber.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

also für 90€ würde ichs selbst machen ...   

das ist wirklich nicht schwer, und wir sind ja da


----------



## FreezerX (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Genau, selber bauen .
Und wenns Probleme gibt, bitte ins Unterforum "Praxisprobleme" statt "Rechnerzusammenstellung" gehen, dann sind wir nämlich aus dem Schneider .

Im ernst: Wenn du dich vor dem Zusammenbau erdest (großes Metallteil anfassen) und eine gute Anleitung hast, ist der Zusammenbau durchführbar. Jeder hat einmal angefangen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Occh so schlimm ist es nicht, und meist ist auch hier im Forum jemand zugegen der helfen kann. Das Handbuch vom Board hilft ja schon etwas weiter und im Netzt findet man massig Tuts und Videos


----------



## FreezerX (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Das beste sind gute Youtube-Tutorials, so eins kannst du dir mal angucken, damit du vor dem Kauf schon ein Gefühl dafür hast.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

In YT gibt es sogar teilweise 2h lange Videos wo dir das alles genau erklärt wird, natürlich musst du englich verstehen


----------



## Lukas325 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Könnt ihr ein gutes Empfehlen? Da gibts ja tausende...


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



Lukas325 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr ein gutes Empfehlen? Da gibts ja tausende...


 
PC selber zusammenbauen 1. Teil /AM3 CPU richtig installieren How To / Tutorial / Anleitung - YouTube


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

So.
Gold-Service und Zusammenbau wurden rausgenommen nach oben hab ich nun 80€ Freiraum.
Evtl. vllt was an der Grafikkarte ändern?
Ist ja nicht grade die beste


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Dann würde ich eine Sapphire HD7870 Dual Fan kaufen. Oder noch eine Stufe höher gäbe es die HD7970 oder Asus GTX670 DC-II.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



Softy schrieb:


> Dann würde ich eine Sapphire HD7870 Dual Fan kaufen. Oder noch eine Stufe höher gäbe es die HD7970 oder Asus GTX670 DC-II.


 
Wollte ich gerade hinzufügen.

Die letzten beiden kosten allerdings deutlich mehr. Aber mit den beiden hast du sehr lange ausgesorgt.


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

mit 1. der hier gemeint? finde unter genau dem gleichen namen nichts und die 2. überhaupt nicht :/ 2048MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail)


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



HardwareFreak74 schrieb:


> mit 1. der hier gemeint? finde unter genau dem gleichen namen nichts und die 2. überhaupt nicht :/ 2048MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail)


 
Gibt es die auch in der Lite Version? Wenn, dann nimm die Lite Version. Die richtige Karte ist es aber.


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

2048MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware, ??
Worin unterscheidet ne Lite sich von der "normalen" Version? ist die schwächer oder wie?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



HardwareFreak74 schrieb:


> 2048MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware, ??
> Worin unterscheidet ne Lite sich von der "normalen" Version? ist die schwächer oder wie?


 
Die Lite hat weniger Lieferumfang. Aber auch der Lite Lieferumfang reicht.


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

rund 40€ noch über sonst noch Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

vllt. Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1  mit Win7 Ultimate 64 bit tauschen?
oder eher was anderes verbessern?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ultimate ist fuer den normal USer vollkommen nutzlos, verwende da lieber HP


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Okey.. 
Kann ich sonst noch etwas "verbessern" insgesamt an der ganzen Zusammenstellung?
bis zu 50€ könnt ich noch ausgeben, wenns nötig ist


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Das L8 zum E9 480 Watt CM wechseln und das Mainboard zum Asrock Pro4.


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

vielleicht genaue links von beiden?
weil da gibts hundert verschiedene versionen..

€: hab den Kühler schon gefunden nur das andere nicht.


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

ASRock Z77 Pro4-M, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland
oder
ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland
??


----------



## ich111 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Das bessere Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals Deutschland
Das Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland

Edit: ein Board mit einem M im Namen ist meistens mATX und bietet daher weniger Anschlussmöglichkeiten als ein normales ATX
Doppelpost bitte durch den Bearbeiten Knopf vermeiden


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Okii..
Das wärs dann 
Momentane (Finale) Config:

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit Deutsch SB/OEM - Hardware,

24" (61,00cm) Asus VS248H D-Sub+DVI black FullHD LED - Hardware,

8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken AMD und Intel - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks

500GB Western Digital Caviar Green WD5000AZRX 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA

Xigmatek Asgard Pro Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

0.30m SATA 6Gb/s Anschlusskabel SATA Stecker auf SATA Stecker Gelb

2048MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,

480W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ Gold - Hardware, Notebooks

ASRock Z77Pro4 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware,


Passt alles?
Leistungsstark?


----------



## FreezerX (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ich würde den Thermalright HR-02 Macho nehmen, der kostet nur 4€ mehr und ist wesentlich stärker, bzw. leiser und moderner. 
Ansonsten gibt es keine Mängel mehr.


----------



## ich111 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ja das passt, aber brauchst du kein Laufwerk? Außerdem würde ich statt dem Brocken den Thermalright HR-02 Macho Special Edition (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

den Kühler hab ich ersetzt 
Empfehlungen fürn Laufwerk?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Jepp kann man so lassen, und Leistung sollte für längere Zeit auch vorhanden sein.

Naja ich hatte den Kühler ja extra gewählt damit es keine Probleme geben könnte mit dem Gehäuse


----------



## ich111 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



HardwareFreak74 schrieb:


> den Kühler hab ich ersetzt
> Empfehlungen fürn Laufwerk?


 DVD Brenner: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Bluray Brenner: LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail | Geizhals Deutschland

Ohne SSD würde ich auch zu einer flotteren HDD greifen: 1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s


----------



## FreezerX (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Als DVD-Brenner den LG GH24NS, oder GH22NS50, -70 oder -90.


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ich werd eher zum 1. greifen. Ich lieg eh schon überm Budget und BluRay hab ich auf der ps3 eh schon danke 

€: Oh Freezer deinen Beitrag hatte ich nicht gesehn sind die Beiden besser als der andere weiter oben?


----------



## ich111 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Hast du das zur Fesplatte glesen?


----------



## bruchpilot94 (27. Juni 2012)

Da du die SSD weglässy kannst du dir auch das zusätzliche SATA Kabel sparen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Bitte ansonsten siehts gut aus


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



ich111 schrieb:


> Hast du das zur Fesplatte glesen?


 
Muss ich die Platte gg die 500gb Western Digital ersetzen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

jap musst du


----------



## ich111 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ich würde wie gesagt zu einer flotteren HDD greifen, weil 7200U/min schon bessere Zugriffszeiten mit sich führen



HardwareFreak74 schrieb:


> Muss ich die Platte gg die 500gb Western Digital ersetzen?


 Ja. Zu einem TB hab ich gegriffen weil 500GB nicht mal 5€ billiger sind


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Schon geschehen 
Hoffentlich bin ich nicht zu doof beim zusammenbauen wenn Ich die Teile bekommen hab..


----------



## ich111 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



HardwareFreak74 schrieb:


> Schon geschehen
> Hoffentlich bin ich nicht zu doof beim zusammenbauen wenn Ich die Teile bekommen hab..


 Das schaffst du schon, außerdem kannst du dich jederzeit an uns wenden


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

schau dir auf YT Tutorials an, dei sind teilweise 2h lang und erklären alles schritt fuer schritt So habe ich das vor 3monaten gemacht
Englisch muss natürlich beherrscht werden


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> schau dir auf YT Tutorials an, dei sind teilweise 2h lang und erklären alles schritt fuer schritt So habe ich das vor 3monaten gemacht
> Englisch muss natürlich beherrscht werden


 
Englisch ist mein bestes Fach  Passt ja^^


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Jaa.
Mit euch bin Ich schon zuversichtlich dass Ich das mit dem Zusammenbauen hinbekomme


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ist nicht so schwer, glaub mir habe das auch mein erstes mal gemacht vor drei Monaten.
Lief alles gut Aber fuer das erste mla würde  ich mir ein bisschen zeit nehmen


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ne frage..
Ist bei der konfi ne Soundkarte dabei? Oder blick ich das nicht?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



HardwareFreak74 schrieb:


> Ne frage..
> Ist bei der konfi ne Soundkarte dabei? Oder blick ich das nicht?


 
Nein. Ich lese da nirgends Asus Xonar.


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Also muss ich wieder Zeugs ändern um ne Karte ins Budget zu kriegen? -.-


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



HardwareFreak74 schrieb:


> Also muss ich wieder Zeugs ändern um ne Karte ins Budget zu kriegen? -.-


 
Sound ist auch onBoard. Was für Kopfhörer hast du denn?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ist das Budget denn komplett ausgereizt oder nicht?
Reicht Onboard sound denn nicht?


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Was bedeutet OnBoard sound?
Ehhm ich hab billige 0815 Kopfhörer die kaum gehen.
2-3€ Teile von vor paar Jahren.
Das Budget liegt eig. bei 1100€ also sind wir schon drüber.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



HardwareFreak74 schrieb:


> Was bedeutet OnBoard sound?
> Ehhm ich hab billige 0815 Kopfhörer die kaum gehen.
> 2-3€ Teile von vor paar Jahren.


 
Was willst du dann mit einer Soundkarte? 

Du hast schon Sound auf dem Mainboard drauf. Lediglich für Luxussound brauchst du eine Soundkarte. Ich habe selbst keine und bin zufrieden.


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

eehm.. okey...
wenn das so passt. dann is ja gut.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



HardwareFreak74 schrieb:


> eehm.. okey...
> wenn das so passt. dann is ja gut.


 
Ich finde, eine Soundkarte lohnt sich nur bei teuren Kopfhörern. Und die fangen bei 100 Euro an. Würde von daher so oder so nicht ins Budget passen wenn du noch gute Kopfhörer kaufst. Wobei die Superlux auch ausreichen und zu deinen jetzigen 0815 Welten Unterschied bringen dürften.

Aber Ja, Sound brauchst du nicht extra zu kaufen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Jedes Mb hat einen integrierten Sound
Nur wenn due teure Kopfhörer hast dann "brauchst" du ne Soundkarte


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

naja "teure" vllt nicht aber neue kopfhörer sowieso..
empfehlungen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Budget?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Die hier sind super und vom Klang besser als mein SteelSeries Siberia V2.

Superlux HD681 schwarz | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

wie schon öfters gesagt ich eigentlich ein gesamtbudget von 1100€
bis 1150€ würd ich gehen.
die superlux würden noch reinpassen.
ne frage. (klingt vllt dumm.)
aber haben die headsets kabel dabei um sie an die boxen anzuschließen oder muss man eins dazu kaufen?
€: Die Superlux kann ich mir nicht holen, gibts bei Mindfactory nicht.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



HardwareFreak74 schrieb:


> aber haben die headsets kabel dabei um sie an die boxen anzuschließen oder muss man eins dazu kaufen?


 
Was meinst du damit? Ob die einen 3,5mm Klinkenanschluss dabei haben? Der ist bei allen Kopfhörern und Headsets dabei und fest integriert. Das Superlux wäre auch nur ein Kopfhörer. Wobei ich jedem Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro ans Herz lege, da Headsets ein zu schlechtes P/L Verhältnis haben. Ich habe das SteelSeries gekauft wo ich hier leider noch nicht angemeldet war und dachte, je teurer, desto besser.


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

welche Marke von Kopfhörern könntest du mir empfehlen?
Kann nur welche noch mit dazu bei MF bestellen.


----------



## Onkeldieter (27. Juni 2012)

Da ist ein Kabel dran.
Was ich mich frage,wozu jetzt schon alles haargenau aussuchen??
So wie ich das gelesen habe dauert es mindestens 1 Woche bis 1 Monat bis du bestellst.
Wenn die Preise meinetwegen um 30 Euro fallen frickelt man wieder dran rum genauso wenn sie steigen.
Reicht doch eig.wenn du die kohle hast^^
Dann musst du/die andern nicht 100x was ändern.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



HardwareFreak74 schrieb:


> welche Marke von Kopfhörern könntest du mir empfehlen?
> Kann nur welche noch mit dazu bei MF bestellen.


 
Das ist einfach.  Beyerdynamic, AKG und Sennheiser.

Kauf doch die Superlux bei dem Shop wie sie am günstigsten sind. Die lohnen sich auch noch, wenn du dafür extra Versandkosten bezahlst. Das etwas bessere aber deutlich teurere Superlux wäre das Creative Aurvana Live!.


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

naja.. gut..
ich wollt nur noch ne empfehlung für kopfhörer um die konfig so stehen zu lassen um dann kurz davor bescheid zu sagen also kurz vor dem kauf um nochmal alles durchzugehen.


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Sennheiser - PC 7 USB - Gaming Headset - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

Gut?

€: Sorry, Ich weiß "Bearbeiten-Funktion"


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



HardwareFreak74 schrieb:


> Sennheiser - PC 7 USB - Gaming Headset - Hardware, Notebooks & Software
> 
> Gut?


 
Ungenügend.

Creative Headphone Aurvana Live 3,5mm Klinkenstecker Schwarz - Hardware,


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Genaue Erklärung warum?
Andere Vorschläge die in dem Preisbereich liegen und bei MF bestellbar sind?


----------



## FreezerX (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Du kannst die HD681 von Superlux bei Thomann bestellen. Die versenden versandkostenfrei, auch unter Mindestbestellwert.

Und dieses Sennheiser hat nur eine Ohrmuschel, das ist lediglich für Telefonie ausreichend.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

Kannst ir die Superlux HD681 doch bei Thomann.de holen. Da kann man ueber amazon.de kontaktdaten bestellen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*



HardwareFreak74 schrieb:


> Genaue Erklärung warum?
> Andere Vorschläge die in dem Preisbereich liegen und bei MF bestellbar sind?


 
Ich habe gesagt, dass das Superlux besseren Sound hat, als mein 65 Euro Headset. Du fragst dann noch, ob ein 25 Euro Headset gut im Klang ist? 

Das Creative Aurvana ist sehr gut. Wobei Sound wieder sehr subjektiv zu betrachten ist.


----------



## HardwareFreak74 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung überprüfen/verbesserungsvorschläge*

So gut?


http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...-Dual-Kit.html


http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...ATA-3Gb-s.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...r-schwarz.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...-1155-BOX.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...ch-SB-OEM.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...r-Schwarz.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...D-DP-HDMI.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...CM-L8-80-.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...TX-Retail.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...--Retail-.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...und-Intel.html

Gesamt: 1.158,95€


----------

